# Which Is Better? Hensley Arrow Or Propride Hitches?



## KEN5150 (Jun 4, 2013)

which is better? Hensley Arrow or ProPride hitches?

thanks guys.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Since I don't own either that is a very hard question to answer and since few have owned both they also would have a hard time giving an honest answer.

So either would make you happy unless the price bothered you. Personally I choose the Dual Cam for the price and reported performance.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you do a google search there is a comparison between the two. I have the Propride and I like the adjustable stinger, bolt on frame bracket and powder coated parts. It was pretty straight forward to install.

There are a lot if threads here and other forums to help in your decision making process.

Good Luck!


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm also a ProPride owner, and couldn't be happier.


----------



## cbarnes890 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ken5150

I cannot comment on the Propride, however I have the Hensley Arrow and it preforms just like it is advertised. I tow a 31FT Keystone Outback 279RB (WT - 6640) with a F 150 I have towed this combination well over 25 time on the highway, badroads in winds, rain, heavy 18 wheeler traffic and the trailer has NEVER swayed. Hook-up is easy, regardless of what other may say. If you are in the market for one contact Hensley and ask about there reconditioned ones, save you 50% and they come with a life time warranty, thats what I did and got the whole set up for 1700, hitch, brake control, tire caulks, and hitch cover.



KEN5150 said:


> which is better? Hensley Arrow or ProPride hitches?
> 
> thanks guys.


----------

